# I don't know where else to put this so...



## hat (Jul 11, 2009)

I see a lot of people that have the WCG logo stashed away in thier avatar somewhere. Would someone be so kind as to stash one within the confines of the 3rd outer circle (the one with the hectagon inscribed in it)?

crap, just saw the wcg avatar thread. someone delete this and e-kick me in the e-nuts


----------



## MRCL (Jul 11, 2009)

Before closure, let me say: Fullmetal alchemist rocks!


----------



## hat (Jul 11, 2009)

Might wanna check out Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood... it's not complete yet (and is in japanese w/ subtitles). Al sounds like a robot.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 11, 2009)

I have yet to catch up on the original series...


----------

